# Boneless Country Style Pork Ribs



## centexcarnivore (Nov 8, 2009)

All BBQers,

Our local grocer has these cuts of meat on the weekends and it has been very habit forming the last few months. I thought I would share them with you and let you see. They are mouthwatering delicious with very little left over. And the price has been a bargain at $1.97 - $1.99 per pound. Recently I chatted with the meat manager and he says it is cut from the taper end of large pork loins. You can see it is butterflied then cut into rib like strips. Hope you enjoy the q-view! 

Pic #1 Packaged Pork
Pic #2 Rubbed and Ready - Fat side up (Though Very Trim!)
Pic #3 One hour in at avg temp 225 and 130 internal temp. Added Sauce
Pic #4 Pulled out at 155 degrees and foil wrapped and set in cooler
Pic #5 After 30 minutes pulled from cooler and served with veggies.

Happy BBQing! -B


----------



## rivet (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 8, 2009)

We always have country style ribs in our freezer. I like them both smoked and grilled. I grill mostly on week days cause on time and smoke all weekend. You did a great job on the ribs.


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice looking short ribs. I just tasted my first sample of those at a work pot-luck and they were quite tasty. Need to get my hands on some to see how they smoke up. Thanks for the "how-to" details!


----------



## centexcarnivore (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks Sumo!  They are very easy to smoke up and when I take it slow it's finishes very tender and juicy.  I have never done an entire pork loin but I am sure that is next on my list.  The prices right now are unbeatable.

Thanks, B.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 9, 2009)

i did a load those also saturday,  love em cause you can do different things, shred one and make a sandwich if someone wants, serve em ribs, shred one and put in in beans break into pieces and eat like finger snacks

always good,    
your batch looks great


----------



## centexcarnivore (Nov 9, 2009)

Meat doesn't last too long in our freezer and the market is jsut a couple blocks away.  Always look forward to go to the meat section to pick out my next meal.  

"We eat what we kill... er buy at the supermarket." -B


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats, looks like you're falling right in-line for the good smoke and Q too.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2009)

nice dinner


----------



## centexcarnivore (Nov 9, 2009)

True that!   You just gave me an idea... wrapem in a flour tortilla for  a nice wrap.  I will for sure stick some in my beans next time.  - B


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice Looking CSRs


----------



## centexcarnivore (Nov 9, 2009)

PBR Dude... what is CSR? Its getting late...


----------



## jerseyhunter (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice Looking CSRs,  there one of my favorites.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 9, 2009)

Good looking CSRs. I buy them everytime they go on sale here. I've never gotten them that lean looking. I have to start expanding my grocery stores...


----------



## centexcarnivore (Nov 10, 2009)

Racyb... thanks for the comments.  After a long day at the office I finally put two and two together... CSR.  DOH!!!

Yeah we have many grocers to choose from in Austin and HEB is the one that packs these guys up for us on weekends.  I am thinking they are clearing out the left over ends from roast cuts.


----------



## centexcarnivore (Nov 10, 2009)

JH,  they are one of my favorites at the moment.  I can start them just before kickoff on Sundays and they are usually ready by 4th quarter or so.   Good eatin and also nice left over during the week.


----------



## alx (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice.....I look fer em every time i hit the meat departments....


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know why, but I've only done these twice and they were delicious.  Thanks for the inspiration.  Great looking smoke.


----------



## oldhippie (Apr 14, 2010)

"Country Style Pork Ribs" are a poor mans pork ribs. Twice the meat at half the cost. If done right, I prefer them over true pork ribs. My dog hates them, less bones for her.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 14, 2010)

Those look awesome.  The ones we normally get arond here are much more fatty.  Those dudes have just enough fat.


----------



## rescue51 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm going to do a batch up tomorrow for my first smoke in my new smoker.  Can't wait.  Nervous too!  I've bbq'd them many times, but never smoked them.


----------



## countrykat (Feb 27, 2014)

Those pictures inspired me!!  I went to sams club and found the CSR 1/2 off sale. Got myself a few packs and have them marinating now. Tonights menu is smoked ribs, jumbo shrimp and sea scallops. Veggie will consist of a baked potato and asparagus. Almost forgot the Budweiser.


----------

